# anybody do aquariums....?



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

jus jus redone my setup earlier this week and was jus wondering if any of yall have some nice setups yall would like to show. mines a 100gal built into the wall between my living room and master bed room. the first few pics r the old setup


















this is with my hidden doors closed so u cant look into my room









this is the bedroom side









this is the new setup with 400lbs of rock and new filtration

[IMG]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs409.ash2/68763_1317422875468_1827630525_615224_5195154_n.jpg


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a little 10 gallon with some guppies.. Does that count? But hey I love the set up!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks. it helps me fall asleep at nite watching it. hell i respect yall guys with the 10gals cuz yall have to clean them things all the time. im sure u work harder on that than i do mine lol


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah I have to drain it and clean it about once a month. How many hours a day do you leave the light on in your aquarium?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i only run mine 6hrs but i run moonlights the rest of the time


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've never herd of moonlights... What do they do?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

its blue leds that make the water look like it does in the wild during a full moon. i think its a great addition. i would take a pic of it on but it doesnt show up in a pic


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you know where I can get them for my little 10 gal?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

this guy makes them himself cuz its hard to find big companies making them. he does great work tho. this does not come with an on off switch but if u leave him a note b4 u pay he will add a dimmer plus off switch for $5. i have the 72'' from him

http://cgi.ebay.com/18-LED-Moonligh...ultDomain_0&hash=item5883f4a055#ht_2798wt_819


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^gonna have to look into the moonlights.... I got a 75 gal that is set up freshwater. Has natural gravel and driftwood with a few tall plastic plants. Currently has an Albino Oscar thats about 11" long....thinks hes a dog lol, will follow you around the aquarium and sticks his nose outta the water when you open the hood. Also have a couple cichlids (spelling?)... was some other stuff but oscar ate them when he got bigger, he was only about an inch long when I originally got him. Been thinkin about doin a salt setup. Or maybe just sellin the aquarium and moving on to a different hobby.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steve has a HUGE one!!! Im surprised he hasnt posted in here yet!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

That setup is nice. I have always wanted something like that.

I have a 55 gallon tank but it isnt set up now. I personally dont care for community tanks. I like predators. I love oscars but they are nasty fish and mine always seem to get ick or hole in the head. I like needle fish. They attack like lightning bolts and its fun to watch. You would be surprised at the size of fish they can eat.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^You know, I cant recall a single time that I've had ick in this aquarium. I used to get it in my 30gal corner setup and in my 20 gal....but never in this 75 and I've had this aquarium for roughly 8 years and its had several different fish both community and aggressive.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Oscars were the only thing I had that problem with and I kept it clean. I did 40% changes every 3-4 weeks and changed the filters in my Emperor monthly. 

The tank is empty now. Im not sure if I am going to keep it or what I am going to do with it if I do. Kinda want a bearded dragon.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Jus remember not to skimp on the setup and ull hav less problems. Plus the bigger u go the easier. Great lighting helps reduce phosphates to slow algea growth and on filtration i preffer bio/chemical. I use bio balls, bio media, carbon, amonia sponge, and phosphate sponge. Mine is a rift tank setup with mbuna cichlids and nyarres (not sure on spelling) cats


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had several set ups over the years...numerous varieties of tropicals. Right now I have a 55 gal. with 2 large goldfish ...not real exotic, but I like them.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I got like a 5 gallon in the corner. I would like to go with a nice big tank, but don't have any room for one.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol i made room by tearing down the existing wall and build that one


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

have a reef does that count. corals clowns, brain corals bubble coral, cleaner shrimp. Brittle star. turbo snails ect. Having trouble with the pulsing exinia, think my 4 year old put something in the tank this week.. sorry can't find a pic here. There are lots of companies that make LED moon lights I have actinic blue and 50/50's in mine. plus led. The small tank is an Oceanic Bio-Cube.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the looks of a reef tank but i jus dont know if id b able to up keep it. If i had one id do all crustations and only have gobies for my fish maybe a few small oddball angels for a lil school


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Some friends of mine have a saltwater tank. She comes home with an odd fish every now and then telling me she paid $75 for it. It'll be about 3 inches long. I told her if I ever paid $75 for a fish, it better make enough fillets for several meals!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^True dat. How much up keep do you guys normally have to do to the big tanks?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well on my 100gal i cany remember the last time i did a water change and everything stays in normal zone but im running 1400gph pump and a specific sponge for every individual chemical u want out. I change my sponges once every 2months and it takes 5min to do it. I clean my glass every now and then jus when needed and it takes 15min.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Reefs can be expensive. But look at the sight were on. Lighting and clean water are the most important things in a reef. I've had them for 15 years and never use test kits. If something is wrong the coals shrink.you can't get the same crazy looking stuff in predator tanks.electric scallops,pulsing exinia,blue linkya star. Red serpents. Blue maximum clams. I've done both and thy symbiotic relationship of a well made reef is amazing. I had a tank with a pistol shrimp that could kill a lobster. No joke,you can keep your triggers etc. There is more life on a reef and people will come by and stare do an hour. Sorry for rambling. MO. That's all. Don't be scared of a reef. They manage themselves.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i was able to get a decent pic of my moonlights. the odd looking rectangle on the left side is my lap top reflection lol oops


----------

